# Alright, first pics of my monster



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

So after taking more than 3 months instead of just buying a full bike around my budget. Here is my monster build, since she has a piece from a lot of brands LOL. I think the wait is gonna be worth. The frame maybe is not the best for the actual build but... oh well, was what I got first, and the geometry feels nice, maybe later I'd change it.

There are still missing calipers, brake levers and shifters, which are gonna be Saints and M770 respectively. I guess I'd put her also a chain guide for dual rings and a new seatpost, since I read very bad things about it after I bought it. 

I promise to take pics outside with more light when she's finished.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Veeeeeeeeeeryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy nice

Why not run dual Maxxis????  Get a Highroller on the back!

Remember you should limit the travel on the Domain around 140mm, Axle to Crown height is greater (bigger lowers) so you must run it around 8mm under the frame limit which is 150mm I think.

Great build! I would just add a Blackspire Stinger as chainguide and a bell!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

The Domain is set at 140mm on the pics, and is what feels more comfortable and maneuverable, that would be the travel for going down 

I'm going to ask Chad for a Stinger, it was already on my plans  . And I'd wait to get a Maxxis Ardent in 2.4" for the rear until the Michi wears off or a Highroller in a 2.4" version if it ever appears. I have plans to see if I can get at any time the next year a Versus Blitz II, which is very compatible with most of the parts lol, that would be hard, I wonder if Chad can get of those.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Chad can't get it, he just gets Ventana, Knolly, Felt, Turner, Titus and a couple more... most of them boutique.

I would suggest getting a pair of Maxxis ADvantage and running them ghetto tubeless, that will save a bunch of weight and make it more maneuverable in the air and accelerate faster while keeping fairly good traction.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

guud frame and fork :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> guud frame and fork :thumbsup:


And cranks, casette, derailleur, tires, pedals, seat etc


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

nice build, Gauss! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss,

That's an awesome build!!! Congratulations! :thumbsup: 

The ADvantage is a good option as long as you don't ride aggressively. It's a big tyre for XC. That's it. Many people has blown that one riding aggressively or torn the sidewalls and they don't make a DH casing option.

Great bike, man... just sweet.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

All people reporting torn sidewalls on ADvantage comment it was because of rocky terrain, which we don't have...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> All people reporting torn sidewalls on ADvantage comment it was because of rocky terrain, which we don't have...


There's been others just blowing up... Sidewalls are just not there.

In addition, skinny sidewalls and tubeless (ghetto or stans) is a bad idea all over.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> Gauss,
> 
> That's an awesome build!!! Congratulations! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


That's what I read about those and why I decided not to try them. The first place where I'm going to be riding it's rocky, sharpy and if you want you can take down the hill with speed!. I'd post the weekend pics of my "backyard". 

The Michi tire I don't think it's gonna flat ever! It took me an hour to put it in with the help of my father and was impossible with plastic levers, I had to take a nice "big metal tire lever" from my kitchen LOL. That tire since it's tubeless and it's meant for downhill was heavier than the Maxxis and stronger! The Maxxis went in just with my hands and in less than a minute!!! LOL

Anyway when the Michi wears off, if it's necessary I'm gonna rip it off in pieces! xD


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Michis are tanks, even more than Maxxis.

I've read about a couple of guys running ADvantage tubeless in the DH forum without complaints... nevertheless judging by the rocky terrain Gauss finds, he can maybe run some Maxxis DHF 2.5 dual ply ghetto tubeless.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Michis are tanks, even more than Maxxis.
> 
> I've read about a couple of guys running ADvantage tubeless in the DH forum without complaints... nevertheless judging by the rocky terrain Gauss finds, he can maybe run some Maxxis DHF 2.5 dual ply ghetto tubeless.


Agreed on the rocky stuff...

I'm not saying it can't be done, but it's not the best solution.

Take a look at the tyre of the dragster here...










Making a gross generalization, this is what happens when you run a normal tyre tubeless with a thin wall. But Schwalbe explains it on their site too.

The ADvantage is a real high volume tyre as opposed to the rest of Maxxis. That means you have to use rather low pressure. That in ghetto tubeless means ease of burp compared to other set-ups. And if you're not using low pressures, then you kill the purpose of it.

Not that it can't be done... I mean, there's people who run 170mm double crowns on Warps...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay then run them WITH light tubes and still get a light build.

Happy?


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

LOL, you guys are funny, worrying too much about the weight, specially Warp


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> LOL, you guys are funny, worrying too much about the weight, specially Warp


Me???

I run a UST tyre with a standard tube in it!!

Tubeless is ghey to start with...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Weight in tires makes climbing and flickability in the air suck


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Weight in tires makes climbing and flickability in the air suck


That's why I do not take off... 

BTW... That's why Maxxis suck...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Not that much, 2.7 dual ply weighs 1300, single plys around 850... you get a 2.5 dual ply in tubeless and it's golden.

Shwalbes are for losers.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Not that much, 2.7 dual ply weighs 1300, single plys around 850... you get a 2.5 dual ply in tubeless and it's golden.
> 
> Shwalbes are for losers.


Comparable tyres are 100grs less... any brand. And that's lots for rotating mass... Actually for 30grs more you get a decent tube in up to AM riding, I know tubes are heavier for DH/FR stuff.

Not to mention size is tiny compared to others.

That's why they suck. Pro's use them because Maxxis sponsors them big. Kudos to Maxxis for that, but their tyres still suck.

That's why I use many brands... Schwalbes rock, as do Pannies, Spesh, some Michy's, etc. I wish I could say the same from Maxxis... but their tyres are either weak or heavy.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> Me???
> 
> I run a UST tyre with a standard tube in it!!
> 
> Tubeless is ghey to start with...


Well I was just supposing  since you also said the Minion 1 ply was heavy.

BTW, the 2.35 version of the Minions 1 ply are about 830g I beleive, but the Big Betty that you want should have more volume anyway.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> That's why I use many brands... Schwalbes rock, as do Pannies, Spesh, some Michy's, etc. I wish I could say the same from Maxxis... but their tyres are either weak or heavy.


I've read a lot of nice reviews about Minions and people seems to like the front version a lot. But maybe is just because every pro is using them and then, the consumer thinks unconsciousness that his/her ride is better than with other tire... I dunno.

Anyway I believe about weak tires from Maxxis, I really think the tire I have on front is somewhat weak, let's see how much it lasts. Next I'd be trying an Intense tire or maybe a Michi, maybe a Minion again but now 2ply... I dunno.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Do a search in the DH Forum for a poll called Kenda Vs. Maxxis I did... you will be amazed how many people swear by Maxxis tires.....

You dont need DH tubes for a 2ply Maxxis.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Also check some DH magazines such as Decline and Dirt and you will see what's the Maxxis Minion DHF fuss about... too many awards on that tire.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> BTW, the 2.35 version of the Minions 1 ply are about 830g I beleive, but the Big Betty that you want should have more volume anyway.


You hit the nail in the head... Thing is, if you compare REAL sizes (not the ones on the sidewall), you'll see they are on the heavy side.

All joking aside, Maxxis have very strong sidewalls. That's good if you ride rocky stuff... but as Tacu mentioned, we don't have many places like that. Certainly, we have the occasional nail, wire, branch, you name it that effs up even the toughest tyres.

They also have a wide variety of compounds and several versions of the same tyre. Which is very good. You can find a Maxxis that fits you, unless you look for a relatively strong, relatively light tyre in a decent volume (think: average trailrider)... Then you're SOL. But Racers of all genres, certainly can easily find a Maxxis for them.

Also, and again, leaving all joking aside, tyres are a very subjective matter... worst yet, each brand have good tyres and a bad ones. Tyres, unlike all other component on the bike are terrain dependant, so there isn't a "perfect" tyre for everything. The one that works well in Ajusco, may find its doom at Chiluca and viceversa.

I may get over the WW stuff and get the DHF... but for that price I can get the BB or maybe I'll just replace my front for another Rampage... That tyre has treated me very well.

Yeah, I like Schwalbes but I have right now at home Spesh, Schwalbe, Panny and Hutchies. None of them suck... they're just different.

Now... IRC's Mythos do REALLY suck!! :nono:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Also check some DH magazines such as Decline and Dirt and you will see what's the Maxxis Minion DHF fuss about... too many awards on that tire.


I just read from SSINGA that he did not liked the DHF for DH racing... just to give an example. He's loving the HR though...

Meaning, the shoes that fits you, may not fit me.

To each his own I guess...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You have tried both tires downhilling? Remember you do CROSS COUNTRY and these are DOWNHILL SPECIFIC.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> You have tried both tires downhilling? Remember you do CROSS COUNTRY and these are DOWNHILL SPECIFIC.


Nah, bro... I do ALL MOUNTAIN... XC is lycra and less than 4"  

But we could use the reverse logic...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> You have tried both tires downhilling? Remember you do CROSS COUNTRY and these are DOWNHILL SPECIFIC.


Speaking of downhill... Serious question.

Please walk me through the difference between a slopestyle geometry...

I often see "that geometry is not good for trail riding"... Where's that conclusion coming from?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Slopestyle geometry often has a very steep top tube, a bit slack seat tube angle (69-67) and a small cockpit which aint that good for climbing.


----------

